# Best passive pickups? (with links)



## Enjoikav (May 18, 2011)

So all I've got left to acquire is some pickups for my setup,
i play a schecter a-7 with a mahogany body (if it matters),
and i play a little bit of djent, kinda hardcore metal, whatever you want to call it really. Here's some links to my bands videos/music
YouTube - SeaOfWolvesBand&#39;s Channel
Sea of Wolves | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos

i prefer passives, and i honestly don't have the money for bareknuckles, so what else is out there? 

i also play a madison divinity II through a marshall 1960a so my amps not a problem.


----------



## Jakke (May 18, 2011)

Seymour Duncan SH-5 in the bridge and a SH-2 in the neck


----------



## Asrial (May 18, 2011)

All honesty? Save up for bareknuckles. You won't regret it at all.
But If you really want pickups that isn't price hefty, go for DiMarzio d-activators.


----------



## eaeolian (May 18, 2011)

Jakke said:


> Seymour Duncan SH-5 in the bridge and a SH-2 in the neck



 That's a pretty good starting combo for that guitar.

After that, I'd recommend Wolfetone. Not as pricey as Bareknuckles, and Wolfe's a godlike winder.

Caveat - the only DiMarzio pickup I've ever liked was the Super II, so...


----------



## SW Davion (May 19, 2011)

For what it's worth.. 
I put a Dimarzio X2N7 in my Mahogany bodied Ibanez 7 (K7).
Sounds Great. Every bit as loud as an active, but HUGE passive tones..

Nice and tight sounding with mammoth bottom end. I simply turned down the bass knob on the amp and the tone is incredible.


----------



## Enjoikav (May 19, 2011)

hmm... 
i between the SD SH-5 and the D-activator.. 
thanks for the opinions, i'm going to watch a whole bunch of videos about 'em! ha


----------



## MohawkShred (May 19, 2011)

Its all about bkp here lol


----------



## mountainjam (May 19, 2011)

You get what you pay for. Ide save for the bkp's.


----------



## orakle (May 19, 2011)

i really really suggest you to save some more and buy BKPs you wont regret it at all


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 19, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> That's a pretty good starting combo for that guitar.
> 
> After that, I'd recommend Wolfetone. Not as pricey as Bareknuckles, and Wolfe's a godlike winder.
> 
> Caveat - the only DiMarzio pickup I've ever liked was the Super II, so...



Careful, Mike is a SD whore


----------



## Metalus (May 19, 2011)

I would also advise to save up for some BKP's. Aftermaths would kill in a mahogany body...

But if u really cant, I'd say go for Dimarzio D-Activators. They work great in Mahogany


----------



## SirMyghin (May 19, 2011)

There are great pickups from SD, Dimarzio and BKP, as long as you do your homework and try hard to find the pickups that directly suit your needs, you cannot go wrong with any of the above. Each kind of have their own character and sort of 'signature' in the sound, don't worry about BKP's, they are not the be all and end all, their 'signature' is being a bit more open and having slightly more clarity amongst the high gain. This may not even be what you are looking for.


----------



## mountainjam (May 19, 2011)

^Ive gotta disagree sir, I've tried all of the popular brands, bkp is the end all be all. The clarity at high gain is a lot more than "slightly" over the rest.


----------



## nostealbucket (May 19, 2011)

This: Bare Knuckle Pickups, UK - Hand Wound Guitar and Bass Pickups

And this: Bare Knuckle Pickups, UK - Hand Wound Guitar and Bass Pickups

And I think these are pretty good too: Bare Knuckle Pickups, UK - Hand Wound Guitar and Bass Pickups


----------



## Holy Katana (May 20, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> That's a pretty good starting combo for that guitar.
> 
> After that, I'd recommend Wolfetone. Not as pricey as Bareknuckles, and Wolfe's a godlike winder.
> 
> Caveat - the only DiMarzio pickup I've ever liked was the Super II, so...



Second the Wolfetones. My teacher at National Guitar Workshop a couple of years ago, Shawn Purcell (who is a _killer_ jazz player), had a pair of Wolfetones in his Heritage semihollow, and they're seriously the best pickups I've ever heard.

I don't know if WCR does seven-string pickups, but they're really good, too.

There are a lot of small pickup companies in the US that aren't anywhere near as expensive as BKs are (probably due to tariffs or something), and they do some great work.


----------



## Enjoikav (May 20, 2011)

man.. 
i'll try to save up for a BKP, i'm thinking a warpig personally? 
if i get tired of waiting ill probably try out a dimarzio d-activator or something..


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 20, 2011)

mahogany + JB = nice low end and overall good sound imo


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jun 5, 2011)

Asrial said:


> All honesty? Save up for bareknuckles. You won't regret it at all.
> But If you really want pickups that isn't price hefty, go for DiMarzio d-activators.



Seconded 

But I say you go with BKP Painkillers, if you want to Djent. That's what I plan on using, once I actually manage to get an Agile 828. But D-Activators are pretty damn good. I was blown away when I played them. So, if BKPs are out of the picture, go with the D-Activators. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## baptizedinblood (Jun 6, 2011)

Honestly man, BKP. Save up and get yourself a set, you won't regret it. If you want something other than BKP (Which I don't see why you would...  ) Check out some DiMarzios.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 6, 2011)

What about Lundgren?
If it's good enough for Frederik Thordendal...
I would also look at the DiMarzio D-Sonic or Evolution. Both are tight, just depends on what you're looking for. Evo will be a bit crunchier and brighter, the D-Sonic will be a bit more versatile and have a better "chug," but it has a bit less clarity in the low end than the Evolutions. Neither will get muddy, even in mahogany.
I assure you, all of these can djent.


----------

